# I am not available to pick up the phone right now



## paolorausch

I am going to internationalise my voicemail message, any suggestions on common (or interesting) answering machine/voicemail greetings in Italiano?

 e anche, come si dice "Answer the Phone" in Italiano?

 Grazie per qualunque aiuto che possiate dare. (spero che quello è giusto...correggerelo per favore )


----------



## Alfry

too big an answer...
try to be more specific... 
tell us what you recorded in English so we can help you out with an italian version


----------



## paolorausch

Let us start with "I am sorry that I am not available to pick up the phone right now, please leave a message and I will get back to you". 

That is a pretty common one in English.


----------



## Alfry

paolorausch said:
			
		

> Let us start with "I am sorry that I am not available to pick up the phone right now, please leave a message and I will get back to you".
> 
> That is a pretty common one in English.


good to know

Questa è la segreteria telefonica di Paolo,
in questo momento non posso rispondere, mi spiace!
vi prego di lasciare un messaggio (dopo il segnale acustico), sarete richiamati appena possibile!


----------



## Silvia

Salve, al momento non posso rispondere, lasciate un messaggio dopo il segnale acustico e sarete richiamati.

Even if it might happen that you're at home and don't answer the phone, in Italy this would be seen as odd, impolite, inexplicable! So better not tell them you cannot pick up the receiver for whatever reason, or they'll start wondering what you are doing!


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> Salve, al momento non posso rispondere, lasciate un messaggio dopo il segnale acustico e sarete richiamati.
> 
> Even if it might happen that you're at home and don't answer the phone, in Italy this would be seen as odd, impolite, inexplicable! So better not tell them you cannot pick up the receiver for whatever reason, or they'll start wondering what you are doing!


è vero, 
anche se a ben pensarci siamo strani noi italiani 
è questo il nostro fascino


----------



## Tobycek

English: "*After the beep*"
           "*After the tone*"
Italian:  "*Dopo il segnale acustico*"

Non siete _strani_, ma è vero che vi piace utilizzare moooooolti sillabi!  

Sovrammagnificentissimamente,

T.


----------



## Silvia

Well, if you want to be more informal and witty, you can say: *dopo il bip *


----------



## leenico

> Even if it might happen that you're at home and don't answer the phone, in Italy this would be seen as odd, impolite, inexplicable! So better not tell them you cannot pick up the receiver for whatever reason, or they'll start wondering what you are doing!


 What if you're taking a shower or nature is calling? You definitely want to hear from them, so that you can answer back. What are you supposed to do. Run out & answer the phone.L.O.L.


----------



## Silvia

leenico said:
			
		

> Run out & answer the phone.L.O.L.


 That's what is to be expected 

Unless you're one of those who take their cell phone with them wherever, whenever!


----------



## lsp

In America (suspicious, paranoid, crime-weary, communque siamo) we are loathe to admit that no one is home, defending the castle as it were. We prefer to imply exactly the opposite - that we are indisposed but present.


----------



## paolorausch

Exactly, Fortress household!


----------



## lsp

This was mine for a while (note: away but not for long  )
"Siamo momentariamente assenti, lasciate il vostro messaggio dopo il bip e sarete richiamati appena possibile. Grazie."


----------



## paolorausch

Adesso, voglio uno in Tedesco, e starò stato finito. tick:?)
 Now All I need is to get one in German and I will be finished

 Come sempre, voi siete d'aiuto. Grazie .


----------



## lsp

avrò finito


----------



## paolorausch

i will have finished, tricky italiani. thanks lsp.


----------



## danalto

I make my answering machine TALK  My message is 
  "Salve, sono la segreteria telefonica dello 06 6142... etc etc (what? You want to know my telephone number??? ), avete un minuto di tempo per lasciare un messaggio dopo il BIP, grazie!"

  And for me going around with my CORDLESS and my cell phone is the rule: as soon as I leave them _*alone*_, they ring!!!


----------



## Silvia

lsp, complimenti. Hai inventato una nuova parola: momentariamente! 

La parola corretta è momentaneamente


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> What if you're taking a shower


I cannot hear the phone call so it's not a problem of mine... 
if someone needs me so much he can call me later



			
				leenico said:
			
		

> or nature is calling?


I can put my watering can down, maybe my bonsai are less important than a phone call    ... or were you talking about my aquarium... hihihihi 
.... oh.... ok I got it... in that case I throw it out the window and go on playing with my PS2...



			
				leenico said:
			
		

> You definitely want to hear from them, so that you can answer back. What are you supposed to do. Run out & answer the phone.L.O.L.


 
they are frequently recurring event... that's why I have a waterproof phone set in my shower


----------



## Alfry

paolorausch said:
			
		

> Adesso, *ne *voglio uno in *t*edesco, *ed avrò* finito. tick:?)
> Now All I need is to get one in German and I will be finished
> 
> Come sempre, voi siete d'aiuto. Grazie .


non ti posso aiutare col tedesco... mio malgrado


----------



## danalto

> they are frequently recurring event


 *nice*!  welcome to the club!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> *nice*!  welcome to the club!


to take preventative measures is better then to try to find a cure later

prevenire è meglio che curare.... si dirà così?


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> to take preventative measures is better then to try to find a cure later
> 
> prevenire è meglio che curare.... si dirà così?


 Boh! Po' esse!
 (ehm...this is *not *Italian!)


----------



## Merlino

alfry said:
			
		

> I can put my watering can down, maybe my bonsai are less important than a phone call    ... or were you talking about my aquarium... hihihihi
> .... oh.... ok I got it... in that case I throw it out the window and go on playing with my PS2...



Sei sicuro di aver capito? 'a call of nature' significa che è piena la tua vescica urinaria  (c'è una parola più corta per dirlo?)


----------



## Alfry

Merlino said:
			
		

> Sei sicuro di aver capito? 'a call of nature' significa che è piena la tua vescica urinaria  (c'è una parola più corta per dirlo?)


si si ,
stavo scherzando
si ci stavo girando attorno, anche se io avevo capito un qualcosa di più... animalesco (tipo strappare i vestiti a morsi)

yes,
I was kidding
I was getting round the matter, though I believed it' was something more.... animal-like (something like to tear dresses up using my teeth)


Noi diciamo, se non vogliamo essere volgari, "fare la pipì"


----------



## Merlino

Non devi scrivere tuoi post in inglese... Fa più bene al mio proprio italiano se io devo risolvere i tuoi indovinelli


----------



## Alfry

Merlino said:
			
		

> Non devi scrivere tuoi post in inglese... Fa più bene al mio (proprio - è superfluo) italiano se io devo risolvere i tuoi indovinelli


ok,
ma io scrivo in inglese perchè se sbaglio mi fa piacere se qualcuno mi corregge.


----------



## Merlino

Allora, si scrive 'al proprio italiano' O 'al mio italiano'

?
Grazie (e ti prego di non pensare che io non voglia che tu non scriva niente in inglese... Stavo scherzando un bel po' anch'io )


----------



## Alfry

Merlino said:
			
		

> Allora, si scrive 'al proprio italiano' O 'al mio italiano'
> 
> ?
> Grazie (e ti prego di non pensare che io non voglia che tu non scriva niente in inglese... Stavo scherzando un bel po' anch'io )


avevo capito il senso della tua frase, nessun problema

si dice il mio italiano
in Inglese spesso dite MY OWN (il mio proprio), in italiano non suona per niente bene


----------



## lsp

A parte gli scherzi, mi piace leggere i post in tutte le due lingue per vedere come sono costruite le frasi. Vorrei farlo anche io, ma qualche volta mi intimidisce. Ridicolo, lo so. Sbagliando, s'impara.

Vi prego di corregermi - con un solo avviso, cio'è il senso della frase mi importa di più che la traduzione di ogni parola. Lo scopo è: farmi capire senza sbagliare.

Kidding aside, I like reading the posts in both languages to see how the sentences are contructed. I'd like to do the same, but sometimes I lose my nerve. Ridiculous, I know. Ones learns from one's mistakes.

Please correct me - with one caveat, the sense of the sentence is more important to me than a literal word-for-word translation. My goal: to make myself understood without errors.


----------



## paolorausch

sono d'accordo, lsp.
i agree, lsp

that was not neccesary, but I think reading native Italian with a translation next to it is extremely important in order to get a better grasp of word order/choice. I think there are only two places where one can really do that. These forums and with music lyrics. adoro nek e laura pausini :-D.


----------



## Silvia

Proverbio del giorno:

L'erba voglio non esiste neanche nel giardino del re.


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> Proverbio del giorno:
> 
> L'erba voglio non esiste neanche nel giardino del re.


attenzioneeeeeee
ti manca un messaggio e sei a 2000!!!


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> Proverbio del giorno:
> 
> L'erba voglio non esiste neanche nel giardino del re.


Non ho capito (le parole, sì. Come c'entra invece no). Non c'è nel nostro elenco dei proverbi. Spiega un po'...


----------



## Silvia

Well, this is what you should say when someone goes:

I want... I want... I want


----------



## lsp

Ah, you were chiding me with this rebuke? (Dire questo in italiano non avrei la più pallida idea... mi stavi rimproverando con questa critica, forse?)


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Ah, you were chiding me with this rebuke? (Dire questo in italiano non avrei la più pallida idea... mi stavi rimproverando con questa critica, forse?)


c'eri quasi (you almost got it)
bastava dire:
mi stavi rimproverando?
oppure:
mi stavi riprendendo con quel rimprovero?


----------



## Silvia

Either for you or for Paolo  (j/k)

Anyway, alfry should add that saying to our sayings thread, along with its English translation!


----------



## lsp

Tornando al discorso (momentaneamente , eh, silviap?!), ognuno fa come gli pare. Va bene?
Back to the discussion for a moment, we each do as we see fit. Deal?


----------



## Silvia

Entro i dovuti limiti...


----------

